# Bouncing saddle



## FlashHarry (2 July 2010)

Picked up new (second hand) saddle today. It was flocked to fit horse (profile tacken of back, etc). All done by master saddler. Sits nicely on horse when not moving & at walk. At trot on lunge, the back of saddle seems to bounce up and down. Not sure what it does when I'm on top. Can this be right?


----------



## Donkeymad (2 July 2010)

No, clearly does NOT fit. A saddle should never bounce off the back.

Flocking can only do so much,


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (2 July 2010)

i would also say it doesnt fit! surely your master saddler who re flocked the said saddle came out to check fit on horse unridden and ridden once reflocked?


----------



## FlashHarry (2 July 2010)

Er no.... Said to try it. I guess I'll have to get them out again. Wonder what is wrong if it seems OK when stationary. Any ideas?


----------



## Bosworth (2 July 2010)

What girth were you using with it. Also just check by pressing on the pommel, does it go low when you press it - and the back lift up?


----------



## FlashHarry (2 July 2010)

Thanks Bosworth, I'll try doing that. I wonder if using different girth straps might help (the back two maybe). The thing is, the saddle is so fab for me, I think I'd rather keep the saddle & change the horse!


----------



## AGAGE (2 July 2010)

I had the same problem with a saddle- master saddler said it was a bit too wide for my boy.She suggested putting extra padding underneath (using polypad doubler) or new saddle. I got a new saddle that fits much better. I would get the saddler out again. Ted is very sway backed though which didn't help with saddle fitting, which I think made it bounce all the more!


----------



## Bosworth (2 July 2010)

if the saddle is lifting at the back it can be:
 -  because it is too wide, so drops at the front. Looks ok when standing still but when moving bounces. 

- because if is too banana shaped and therefore doesn;t fit.

- because you have a soft elastic ended girth and it is letting the saddle lift

You should be able to use the 1st and 3rd girth strap -= that rarely solves a problem of the back lifting in fact it often causes the saddle to move forward


----------



## ester (2 July 2010)

my previous saddle bounced because it was too tight at the shoulders letting the back swing free too much. 

New saddle (which does fit) has minimised bounce but it is still there, pones short backed confo just means it will a bit. The one saddle that didnt bounce was my flair dressage saddle unfortunately that became too narrow. 

I would get saddler out to look at it tbh, much better to flock on site where possible I would think so you can see what changes your adjustments are making.


----------



## galaxy (2 July 2010)

The saddler really should have come out and seen it on the horses back.

REALLY gets me that there are saddlers out there that don't do this.  There is a highly respected one around me that does this.  Staggers me.


----------



## soloequestrian (2 July 2010)

Have a look at the BALANCE International website.  They make the best saddles in the world, which are designed to be, in a traditional sense, 'too wide' for the horse.  You can read all about their philosophy and system on the website.  If your saddle is bouncing behind, it does mean that (again in a traditional sense) it is too wide for your horse, but you may well be able to stop the problem and have your horse more comfortable than it would be in a 'correctly fitting' traditional saddle by padding the front (the junction box area as BALANCE refer to it).  BALANCE do a range of pads which they will sell to people who are not actually using their saddling system, although they may ask some questions first!  Look at the JB pads.


----------



## FlashHarry (2 July 2010)

Ester - mine is a welsh cob too. Last saddle was ok for him but too small for me (I'm quite tall with long thigh). This saddle is more forward cut and has longer flap too so is much better for me. I wonder if some of it a 'bouncy short backed pony' thing?


----------



## ester (2 July 2010)

hmm well same issue really he would prob be better in a 16.5" but I need a 17" for my legs (I'm 5'5, he is 14.2).

bouncy short backed pony thing def doesnt help. he has def gone much better in this (rather expensive!) saddle. TBH I think I should have bought a new one to suit us as best possible years ago! 

oh and I still lol when instructor suggests sitting trot..... you try it on him


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (2 July 2010)

it takes 5 days to become a master saddler! doesnt mean you know horses and all the intricacies. just that you can fit a saddle!" on a stationary horse!


----------



## Pidgeon (2 July 2010)

saddle doesn't fit, sorry.
Had the same problem with a custom fit saddle made by a master saddler, trouble is a master saddler is not necessarily a saddle fitter so although they can make good saddles can they make them fit? Short answer no. 
My advice to you is to get the master saddler back out to sort it out as there is no way it should bounce at the back regardless of what horse you have. 
Take the advice of Bosworth she knows her stuff.


----------

